# scratch built Land Raider



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I've seen a lot of different ways to scratch build rhinos, tanks, and Land Raiders..., but this guy did by far the best I've seen to date. 

Check it out in his step-by-step.:victory:

Scratch Build Land Raider


----------



## Lucien7 (Jun 29, 2009)

that is amazing!
i got fustrated trying to scratch build a drop pod, i cant imagine trying to do that!
nice find DF


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

that guys crazy, scratch building a land raider and not even DIY improving it for his own chapter?


----------



## KorRen (Sep 19, 2009)

That is insane, I just started scratch building wh40 vehicles. I've been impressed by the guys who can do stuff like that.


----------



## Commissars cobbler (Jul 6, 2009)

I think I just crapped myself with amazement.

That thing is incredible.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I think it might be cheaper to just buy one.....o.o


----------

